# Reading in the Dark?



## DLT (Aug 27, 2010)

My K3 is scheduled for delivery Wednesday, and I am preparing to attack the Fed-Ex person.

Is is possible to read a K3 in the dark?  I am an avid bedtime reader, and the light needed to read a hardcopy book sometimes disturbs my wife.  Will I need some kind of accessorized light in order to read?  I looked at the lighted covers, and am concerned by the amount of light they might generate in a dark room.

Thank you all in advance...


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

The Kindle is not backlit, so you will need a light to read it.  The lighted book cover you can get from Amazon for it does not put out any more light than a backlit computer screen or iPad, probably a lot less.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The light dispersed by the Amazon lighted cover is significantly less than the light dispersed by my iPad. I wasn't impressed when I saw it on the website, but I ordered mine based on the many positive reviews by our members. I think it's a great cover, and an excellent reading light.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Prior to K3 covers with attached light, what was the light that was so popular for use with past generations of Kindles?  Short memory here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mighty Bright?


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a Kandle for my K2, but changing the batteries is a PITA.  I ordered the lighted cover for my wife's K3 and the new K3 that is coming for me.


----------



## DLT (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, ladies and/or gentlemen.  

I managed to find a small LED book light which I'll try first, I think.  I'm a little concerned by the weight of the full cover, insofar as I have probems with one hand.  I had no idea that the screen would not be backlit, electronic Luddite that I am.

Best-
DLT


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it was the Kandle I didn't remember.  Sort of remembered it had a "cute" name.  Not so good, huh?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

DLT said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, ladies and/or gentlemen.
> 
> I managed to find a small LED book light which I'll try first, I think. I'm a little concerned by the weight of the full cover, insofar as I have probems with one hand. I had no idea that the screen would not be backlit, electronic Luddite that I am.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think you will really like reading on your Kindle, even if it isn't backlit. (I much prefer reading on mine to reading on my iPad, mostly because of the backlight issue.) Using a small light will probably be all that you need. If you don't feel that the light you bought is satisfactory, give the Amazon cover with light a try. I like the fact that the light isn't hard on my eyes. I hope you don't regret your Kindle purchase.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Octovo Solis.  It's going to the person purchasing my Kindle 2.  When I bought it I didn't realize it was made to specifically fit the Kindle 2.  Oh well, I enjoyed it while I was able to use it.  I now love my new Amazon lighted cover.


----------

